# Califur 2012 Irvine California June 1-3rd!



## OggyWolf (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello Ladies and Gentlefurs!

It's that time of year again! It's time for another show stopping Califur! This year our theme is The Roaring 20's and boy do we have a lot in store this year. As you may or may not know the 1920's was a hoot of a time. Lots of crazy things going on, and more or less was a huge culture party. Jazz was born during this time, as well as what we know formally today as Gangsters and Mobs who because quite well known during this period. With a Prohibition of Booze, gangsters made quite the penny off selling it under the table. 

Let's not forget about the Ladies! Flappers were dancing their legs off, and we see the first instances of women in pants and more male attire as well. 

So what does this all mean for Califur? *FUN!


*Expect to see Charlie Chaplin running wild around the con, flapper girls dancing about and even gangsters causing problems all over the convention. ( Fun problems of course!) As always we have another amazing Cabaret for you, and if you are over the age of 18 we more than welcome you to attend. Keep in mind Cabaret is more Mature audiences and requires a ticket for entry! 

If you have any questions about the convention please ask away! I'll try my best to answer anything you might need to know. 

The Dog "Father",

Oggy Wolf


----------



## OggyWolf (Apr 24, 2012)

Pre-reg for CaliFur will close down May 20, 2012. Then the price for onsite Reg will be $50, but right now you can do pre-reg at $40. make sure you are paid in full before pre reg closes!

www.Califur.com


----------



## OggyWolf (May 6, 2012)

So you can only go to one, maybe two days of Califur and wanted to skip the line? Well, we got something just for you! Until the 20th, Califur is allowing for single day reg for the con. This will help curb the massive line for those registering on site. 


Make sure you register ASAP because pre reg will be closing on the 20th. 


I can't wait to see everyone at con!


Oggy

http://www.califur.com/convention_master/kiosk/web_reg/


----------



## vidwulf (May 14, 2012)

I hope you all can make it, I can't wait to see everyone there. I've already paid up.

Make sure you all pay too! When pre-reg closes you are going to have to pay the at-door prices like Oggy said.


----------



## OggyWolf (May 20, 2012)

Today is the last day for pre reg for califur!. Thank you all for pre reg'ing on time! We will be selling single day passes and full passes to the con at the door. We are looking forward to meeting all the new people that we had reg this year and we hope to provide you with an amazing time. For those of you that have never been to Califur  I invite you to check out some of our fun from last year!

Bandit's Con report: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esuvmdGZPHo

KROQ LA's World Famous Rock Station shared the hotel with us the last few years. So Califur was treated to some amazing times with quite a few rock bands! 

http://kroq.radio.com/2011/06/04/gallery-kroq-parties-with-the-furries-at-califur-convention-in-irvine/#photo-1
http://www.furrynewsnetwork.com/2011/06/kroq-parties-furries-califur-convention-irvine/

I hope to see you all there!

www.califur.com


----------



## OggyWolf (May 25, 2012)

Event times and dates are up for Califur!

http://www.califur.com/2012/?p=551


----------

